# Round 1- Game 4: Celtics @ Heat (4/25 1:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, April 25th, 2010 | 1:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]

​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29.7ppg on 58% (34% from 3) 6.3apg 5rpg 2bpg 1.7spg

Those are Wade's numbers this series. If only he had help and teams couldnt focus all 5 guys on the court on him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The last time we'll see Wade in a Heat uniform?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Come on guys have confidence. We're gonna be the first team to rally from 3 down. Right.. RighT??


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn right we are!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I want to win at least one game to avoid absolute embarrassment.

I hope this is the last time we take the floor in Miami with Eric Spoelstein as our head coach. I hope it's the last time we take the floor in Miami with Jermaine O'Neal as our starting center. And I hope it's not the last time we see Dwyane Wade in a Heat uniform.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO cant even score in the post with Ray Allen on him..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q 333333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

**** yes Michael, scream!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mike is fired up. That's the emotion everyone was waiting to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q 33333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The foul Wade just got was the exact same call that he wasnt getting numerous times on Friday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics playing like they had a good time on South Beach last night.

Q and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-18 Miami after 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 minutes into the 2nd and we've raised our lead by 1 with Wade on the bench. He's had about 12 minutes of real time on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a sweet drive by Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Mike!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is going bananas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're in a drought again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-0 run by the Celtics

What is up with these constant scoring droughts?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-43 Miami at the half

Ugly 2nd quarter. Seems like Boston lets us think we're in the game, then just turn it on and make us look like a bad high school team on offense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The first five minutes of the 3rd quarter will tell you how this game is going to go....either we make a run or we're in trouble because Boston knows how to finish games, we don't. I don't feel like we can win a close game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley has been getting by his man at will today, he has to keep taking advantage and get to the FT line.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade really pissed away that big lead. He needs to stop overdribbling and pass the damn ball.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can we get some Wade/Beasley pick and rolls going here, I don't want to see these other idiots waste seconds off the shotclock doing nothing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, JO finally gets something other than an empty possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3pt game.

They are just so much better than us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Our transition defense is a joke


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rondo is taking over.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy **** Wade just pass it to Beasley what are you waiting for


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-71 Boston after 3

This game is practically over. Just cant stop any of their big 4.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They are shooting and playing exceptionally well right now. This is the 2008 championship big 4 on display, not the old regular season Celtics.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Im way behind, watching this on DVR. But what a horrible survival game. So many turnovers. Wade looks like he's playing game 53 of the regular season. He really doesn't care.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 33333 again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yessss Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333333333333 again! WOW


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is unconscious


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Love when Wade is on fire like this. So fun to watch.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You know Wade is hot when he hits 3 straight free throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario off the glass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is ridiculous. There is no point in even posting, I am just in awe.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> You know Wade is hot when he hits 3 straight free throws


I agree with this 110%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's gonna end up having one of the best 1st rd playoff performances in terms off PPG and FG% for a guard. Its too bad it'll very likely be in a losing effort.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell hits the J!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Instantly doubling Wade now, gotta bring in Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go with another drought..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Ray Allen missed both? That is SHOCKING!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

BEASLEY that was huge


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

Wade :worthy:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

exhale


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank god at least we didn't get swept. Wade is king.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers is HORRIBLE.

I used to love this kid, but he brings so little to the table and can't handle under pressure. I hope he's gone next year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think Lisa Salters fired Wade up at the half when she asked him why he only scored 2 points in the 2nd


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder if we'll see Arroyo and Mario playing as far off of Rondo as Wade was.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Also not a big fan of how UD has played this series. I guess I have high expectations for him, because he's still been doing some nice peripheral things. He just hasnt been as reliable as we're used to, and has made some stupid or weak plays that hurt us.

I know Im complaining after a big win, but you can still critique your team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Next game, starting 5 (this is assuming Spo has a pair hidden somewhere)

1-Wade (Rondo)
2-Wright (Ray)
3-Q (PP)
4-Beas (KG)
5-Joel (Perkins)

1st guard off the bench - Rio, gives option to slide Wade back to the 2. I'm not a fan of doing this for extended time, but I don't mind Dorell bringing the ball up if there's no pressure. He gets the ball to Wade and goes back to running the baseline. The only issue with it is that (like when Rio brings it up), we get into our offense way too late in the shot clock (it reminds me of when Dooling played PG off the bench for us).

1st post off the bench - UD, I originally wanted to start him, but he can bring the energy off the bench, and give Beas a chance to get going from the start. 

Arroyo should play < 10 minutes. JO should play < 10 minutes. I'd be willing to give Magloire some scrap minutes if JO continues to be ineffective. 

Anytime that Boston has only one shooter on the floor, I'm going 2-3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I thought Jeff Van Gundy was way too hard on Beas a couple times. The remark about how many guys "get it" after 5 or 6 years was silly because Beasley hasn't even had 2 years...

Boston is so hard to close out. We had an 11 point lead with less than 5 minutes and they hit 2 three's to cut it to 5. On top of that they draw tons of 50/50 fouls. I thought that foul on KG was a jumpball personally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Also not a big fan of how UD has played this series. I guess I have high expectations for him, because he's still been doing some nice peripheral things. He just hasnt been as reliable as we're used to, and has made some stupid or weak plays that hurt us.
> 
> I know Im complaining after a big win, but you can still critique your team.


The length of the Boston front court has really shut is offensive game down. He isnt getting that J off cause of the of KG's long *** arms closing on him. And when Wade or another player gives him the ball inside, he cant get that hook of his off because of KG, Perkins and even Rasheed's length.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO has no legs right now, so he can't get position or get off the floor. He's useless right now and shouldn't be on the floor for more than 10 minutes a game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did Wade play the entire 2nd half? I don't think he rested at all between the 3rd and 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Did Wade play the entire 2nd half? I don't think he rested at all between the 3rd and 4th.


Yup, he played the entire 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> JO has no legs right now, so he can't get position or get off the floor. He's useless right now and shouldn't be on the floor for more than 10 minutes a game.


Yeah, when we were giving him the ball I just looked away knowing it wasnt gonna end well.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

DQ for 3 said:


> JO has no legs right now, so he can't get position or get off the floor. He's useless right now and shouldn't be on the floor for more than 10 minutes a game.


Not only is Rondo an awful matchup for our PGs, but our second option on offense gets destroyed by Perkins reguarly. Even moreso with likely hurt knees.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody notice Tony Sparano sitting next to Pat Riley?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Wade puts KG on another poster


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease said:


> 29.7ppg on 58% (34% from 3) 6.3apg 5rpg 2bpg 1.7spg
> 
> Those are Wade's numbers this series. If only he had help and teams couldnt focus all 5 guys on the court on him.


Update:

33.8ppg on 60% (43% from 3)

Again, if only he had competent teammates who you couldnt double off of.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Chalmers is HORRIBLE.
> 
> I used to love this kid, but he brings so little to the table and can't handle under pressure. I hope he's gone next year.


He hasn't been THAT bad. At least he can score some points on his own from time to time and attacks the defense. His ball handling under pressure has been abysmal, but overall he's definitely been better than Arroyo all series.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> Game notes
> Richardson left the game in the second half with what the Heat called a bruised left hand. He wore a splint after the game on his left ring finger, but said he'll absolutely play in Game 5. ... Celeb watch: Miami Dolphins coach Tony Sparano sat next to Heat president Pat Riley *(remember, Riles was drafted by the Dallas Cowboys in 1967)*. Singer Gloria Estefan and rapper Common were also in the crowd. ... Rondo and Carlos Arroyo were assessed technicals for jawing at each other early in the third quarter.


Uhhhh....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYttAnXk8qI

Watch Beas' face after the dunk...as much as KG has ran his mouth to Beas, Mike got him on this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^










:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Classic!

What a game. Wow, did I mention I love Dwyane Wade?

Good to see the supporting cast begin to arrive, aside from JO (useless hunk of ****).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You know what's really scary? Wade is shooting 60.5% while being fouled repeatedly and they aren't calling it. He is only averaging 7.5 attempts per game this series.

Do you remember that play in the first quarter yesterday where Tony Allen "blocked" his shot and ABC showed the replay and he clobbered him. Then I look at this pic of that insane reverse layup and he's getting hit again (no foul called):










It's hard to imagine but he is literally fouled on every play. He and LeBron are a lot like Shaq in his prime where the refs are playing pick and choose with the foul calls because they could stop play every possession if they went by the rule book.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone else think KG is having deja vu about now?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also - anyone else find this odd?

Chalmers is outplaying Arroyo
Beasley is outplaying UD
Jorel is outplaying JO

About the only vet whose lived up to expectations has been QRich (and DWade, obviously).

These guys supposed to be the playoff tested guys who we can rely on, and they havent been where we need them to be this playoffs.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

That was classic Wade. Going into the 4th qtr I thought to myself, series on the line, it's gotta be Dwyane Wade time.. Absolutly amazing


----------

